# New Ozzie Bianchi ducati Owner



## corsa.996 (Aug 4, 2008)

G'day, Guys 'n Gurls.
Just wanted to say hi to everyone here, I'm a new guy on the forum and I'm about to pick up my new Bianchi/Ducati Corse 900XR frame and fork set this week, (Wed) and I'm asking when I build it up, does anyone have any tips that I should watch out for during the build?

I'll be using Campagnolo Record Groupset, and Campagnolo Shamal Wheelset.

I've always wanted a Bianchi, and I'm a Ducati guy (I have a 1997 factory Corsa Superbike), so this was my dream Bicycle, I can't wait till it turns up!!! I feel like it's Christmas!!! Ha,ha,ha.

Anyway, Hi, and I hope to be riding my new Bianchi soon.:thumbsup: 

Corsa.


----------



## eff_dee (Mar 25, 2008)

I don't think Stoner will catch Rossi after the Brno mishap, but my fingers are crossed.

The 900XR is a sweet frame. Post pics of both the Bianchi and the 996RS (or were they still running the 916/955 during 97'?)


----------



## corsa.996 (Aug 4, 2008)

*New Toy*

Here's a couple of pics of my 900XR.
I've included a pic of some of the parts assembled just so I could weigh them, (Sad I know, I can't help it).
Also a couple of pics of my Corsa, It's a 1997 916 Racing it's one of the first of the 996 Jumbo Motors, It's a Full factory bike that got passed down through a couple of privateers then I snapped it up. Typical Italian product, some things are aching beautiful on it, other things are totally crazy!! But they get under you're skin, and I just accept the fact that I'm cursed to love Italian stuff!!! Ha,ha,ha,ha..
I'm Just going through a full resto on the Duke, shouldn't be long before it's finished.

Yes, to answer you're question, I think the gap is too big for Casey to bridge, but never say never!! Fingers crossed hey?

Cheers
Corsa


----------



## eff_dee (Mar 25, 2008)

Awsome!! :thumbsup: 

Give us the weight of the XR when it's 100%., + pics of course.

Ya that's definitely an old school Duc WSB machine. The old ECU really shows how far technology has come along. 

You're building a fresh engine I take it?


----------



## corsa.996 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Duke Resto*

Yeah, the motor's got a couple of hours on it, and the rest of the bike is slowly coming together, as you can imagine, a ten year old factory Superbike is both hard to restore and find parts for, but, it's all good.

If you have any contacts for parts, I'm always looking to talk to like minded nutcases like myself who are trying to keep these bikes running!!!

I was lucky enough to get to the Ducati factory in June this year, and got a tour through the factory and into the museum, so that was brilliant to be able to get detailed pics of all those hard to find little clips, widgits, and wotsits!!!! Ha,ha,ha,ha..

Yes, I'll get pics of the finished XR when it's all together and a total weight too.

Keep riding.
Corsa:thumbsup:


----------



## bandoulu (Nov 1, 2004)

Both bikes are sweet.... have fun.


----------



## corsa.996 (Aug 4, 2008)

G'day, guys.
Well I thought it's time to post a pic of the build so far.
The Record Groupset turned up, Got the lot from Totalcycling, excellent guys, really can't say enough about them.

Everything has bolted up really well so far, I've changed my mind with the wheels, I was going with Campagnolo Shamal Ultras (Clinchers in Titanium finish), but I love the look of carbon rims, (I originally wanted Campy Hyperon Ultras, but couldn't stretch the budget!!!!), so I've gone with Reynolds DV46UL Tubulars. WOW!!! What can I say? Just picking them up blows your mind, how can they be so light yet so strong? Incredible!!!!
I think I'm converted to Tubulars now.

The Front wheel with tire but no skewer weighed in at 741g!!!!!!!!
I've been taking pics of all the parts and weighing them before I put them on so I can do the whole Weight Weenie thing!!! Sorry, I know I'm sad, I just got sucked in!!! It's adictive!!! Ha,ha,ha...

So far, as it stands in the pic, it weighs 5.4Kgs.
I think this is not too bad, I thought about the whole Weight Weenie thing, and I could have gone in a whole different direction, but I thought I better stick to name brands I could get easily and I knew, so hopefully they'll prove reliable.
I nearly went with the Easton Aero carbon wheels, (Most of the components are Easton).
But I have Custom "DUCATI CORSE" decals being made up for the Reynolds wheels which should look trick.

I'm hangin out to get it finished!!!!!

Keep Riding
Corsa:thumbsup:


----------



## jhamlin38 (Oct 29, 2005)

Corsa...*THAT* is one friggin bad, bad, badass bike. 
question... did you use locktite on the UT bb cups? or just use the cups as they were? Did you use a cone wrench to center the rear caliper? are you going to use Nokon, or the std cables.
I'm awaiting italian BB to complete my build... thanks in advance. G'day!


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

*Any difference between Ducati and Bianchi build*

Did they do anything special wtith the carbon...or is it just a paint difference?


----------



## corsa.996 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Almost finished*

G'day, guys.
Thanks, it should look and ride really well, when it's done.
OK, Answers.
I believe the Bikes are Bianchi Tcubes with Red paint, (Maybe someone can confirm this?)
Yes, used loctite on BB, It's an English thread BB not Italian.
No to the Cone wrench, I just centered it by hand. (Old Skool !!!!!!).
I went with the Std Campy cables, (It's a personal thing, just like the look).

I'll post some pics real soon and the cables all done etc..

Cheers.
Corsa:thumbsup:


----------



## spinmash (Jul 15, 2008)

yup, it's a T-Cube with Red Paint. Swweeeet bike...


----------



## TheBugMan (Nov 27, 2007)

Looks GREAT so far!


----------



## kukmito (Dec 7, 2008)

Corsa,

how's the ride on the 900XR? thinking of getting the 2009 900XR in white with dura-ace and shamal wheels. anybody has a comment on that?

i'm considering Time's VXRS Worldstar. How does the Ducati Corse compare to the VXRS?

thanks!


----------



## Getoutandride (Sep 1, 2008)

kukmito said:


> Corsa,
> 
> how's the ride on the 900XR? thinking of getting the 2009 900XR in white with dura-ace and shamal wheels. anybody has a comment on that?
> 
> ...


all i have to say is i just hope it will be the titanium shamals that you would be going with....not the ghastly looking gold things :thumbsup:

EDIT: Sorry to any Gold Campy Shamal owners


----------



## corsa.996 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Duke ride*

Yes, really great ride, I built the bike up as my sunday bike, (I'm no pro rider), I just like to ride, enjoy myself and I love Ducati's. So I'm pretty biased!!!
But honestly though, I've also got a Giant '06 Team issue TCR Advanced (The one with the magenta hoops around the frame), and that's a great bike, well, my Duke is the next step up in terms of feel and ride, I don't know how it feels better, other than it's a lot lighter by at least a Kilo, but the ride is smooth and not flexy like my last Giant TCR All Alloy that I was riding for the past 8yrs or so.
If you like Bianchi's, or Ducati's and can get one for a great price, I'd say check one out, I think you'll like it.

Hope this helps.

ps. I'll upload some finished pics as soon as i get the chance.

Corsa.:thumbsup:


----------



## corsa.996 (Aug 4, 2008)

*My Ducati Bianchi 900XR Finished Pics*

Well, here's my Finished Ducati Bianchi 900XR, Really enjoyed the build up, it was great fun!!
I've got the bug and I'm building up a Colnago Dream HX, (I'll post some build pics in the Colnago Forum).
Cheers.
Lee.


----------



## Daddy yo yo (Apr 2, 2005)

i've always liked bianchi high-end bikes, and ducs are always nice to see. awesome build, mate! :thumbsup: however, i'd definitely have the fork custom painted matching the frame. and probably i'd go for some custom made ducati decals for the wheels...


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

Ducati Dude! You took over a year from when you finished the build to posting the finished bike!! Hope you have been busy riding the hell out of it!!  Beautiful bike (both of them!) And the chic in gold is flaming haaawt!!! I'll be checking on your Dream build on the Colnago forum too! Cheers!


----------

